# 6 month old angus



## firemedic713 (Jun 16, 2016)

What can I expect 6 month old angus to weigh? I need to get them to 500lbs by then for 4h weigh in. Is it possible if I'm getting bottle calves now? They are 2wks old.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

When is your weigh in?
My calves start coming about around the first week in January. They will weigh in about 582 lbs. on the 10th of October when the buyer comes.


----------



## firemedic713 (Jun 16, 2016)

The have to be 500lbs by December 1. They are 2 wks old now.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Based on the information given by CIW your calves will not come close to 500# in 6 months. I'll also guess that he's running a calf/cow operation with mama cows milk and creep feeders 24/7, the heavier they are the more money made.....My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

You should make it. Most beef will weigh around 500 at 6 months. Give some grain as you go. Don't think you can put 100lbs on them in a month.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Our weigh in date is always the first Saturday in February for market calves. We have to weigh in at 600. Our county fair is the third week in August.
You aren't going to make it. You need at least some 120 day old calves. 
The best professional club calf feeders and cattlemen will only get 2.1 per day average, birth to processing. Its hard to get a calf to gain at those rates that early in life. The following will help though.
Push them to eat. Keep them in the shade with fans on them. Moisten the ground a little to add some humidity if you are in a dry climate. Keep water and roughage in front of them all the time. Divide their grain ration into 3 feedings a day. Let them eat at a leisurely pace. Feed the first time as early as you can and the 3rd as late as you can. This will allow the calf to go through 3 digestion cycles per day instead of 2. Make sure that they have full spectrum light for around 16 hours a day.
Don't do anything to raise their heart rate like riding them and the such. Don't bathe them right now, just daily brushing. You don't want any stress in the calf's life.
If you start to see them getting too fat you will need to start lightly walking them. During this time in their life they should build structure not fat, so they should get a lower crude fat ration and more calcium and phosphorus. I know some that mix milk replacer in the grain ration or feed skimmed milk also.


----------

